# A New Dry Yeast



## super_simian

Is it, can it be? Will anyone have it in home-brew quantity any time soon? BRY-97 American West Coast Yeast


----------



## beers

super_simian said:


> Is it, can it be? Will anyone have it in home-brew quantity any time soon? BRY-97 American West Coast Yeast



Just Danstars version of US05 / 1056 / WLP001 / Chico??


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

wonder if it flocs better than us05


----------



## DUANNE

beers said:


> Just Danstars version of US05 / 1056 / WLP001 / Chico??


Not sure about that. they say that it flocs well. maybe 1272?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I'm digging around the googles, and surprisingly, given the descriptor, where it's from and it's properties - the most frequent match is Pacman.

Either my googling skills have got worse, or they're being very secretive.

Goomba


----------



## fraser_john

BEERHOG said:


> Not sure about that. they say that it flocs well. maybe 1272?



Now that would be awesome.

Once it is available locally might be worth splitting a batch in two and fermenting one with US05 and one with this new yeast and taste testing. That should isolate whether it is the same yeast or not at least!

Course, we could always pressure Ross to do the experiment for us..........just so he can add the correct description to the product.


----------



## bum

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I'm digging around the googles, and surprisingly, given the descriptor, where it's from and it's properties - the most frequent match is Pacman.


Who uses Pacman apart from Rogue?


----------



## donburke

could it be wy1332 northwest ale ?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

bum said:


> Who uses Pacman apart from Rogue?



The descriptor on Danstar's site does say it's used commerically at "a number of breweries" (and let's face it, most businesses will exaggerate numbers slightly).

The only yeast I can find that consistently fits all the descriptions, including location and style - is pacman. Ferment complete in 4 days at 17 degrees, west coast, highly attenuative, highly flocculent, etc etc etc.

Trust me, doesn't make sense to me either, but that's all I can find.

Not a whisper of 1272 (bummer).


----------



## Bribie G

I'd love to give it a go in my American Wheats. I bought a vial of San Diego Super Yeast at the HB Conference in November but after a few generations it wasn't behaving itself so I'm back to US-05 with all its annoying little quirks. "Floc you bastard, floc" <_< 

That's why I normally use liquids in my Americans but Rosscoe was out at the time I bought the US-05 . How handy to have something dried on hand all the time. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Yeah, I'm having that same problem. I haven't checked it since I turned the ferm fridge on to CC it, but it was at 1.010 (from 1.063) when I dry hopped it, and still lots of bubbles on top. Left it for a few more days and then turned the fridge down to 4 degrees.

I don't ever recall having this much trouble getting it to flocc out after 1 weeks.

If they had a yeast with the same flavour (or lack) character, but actually dropped out, I'd be happy.

The next question is - will Ross (and our other noble retailers) be able to stock it and for how much?

Goomba


----------



## Wolfy

beers said:


> Just Danstars version of US05 / 1056 / WLP001 / Chico??


Or something so similar that you may as well call it that.


----------



## Nick JD

I hope it's not US05.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Nick JD said:


> I hope it's not US05.



+1 - something new in a dried yeast would be nice.


----------



## Nick JD

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> +1 - something new in a dried yeast would be nice.



I'd like a no-esters Ale yeast that flocked like a trouper. US05 is a cloudy bitch. S04 is an estery bugger with a lazy streak.

Bring it on Danstar!


----------



## stux

Yep,

I'm currently relatively happy with WY1272, flocs nicely... slightly fruitier than 56

Next on my list to try is Norwest


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Nick JD said:


> I'd like a no-esters Ale yeast that flocked like a trouper. US05 is a cloudy bitch. S04 is an estery bugger with a lazy streak.
> 
> Bring it on Danstar!



+1. Current AIPA was at 1.010 (from 1.063), when I checked it last, and still massively full of yeast. It's now CCing, and I'll gelatin it in the next day or so, but the problem is with it, to get it not to produce esters (yes, it can be done), it really needs fermenting at 14-15 degrees. Which takes a helluva long time (almost two weeks).

Notto is great at 14-15 degrees, fairly neutral ester-wise and quick and flocculent, but then it strips all the hop flavour and aroma away.

So a ester-free ale yeast, that was quick, didn't strip hoppiness from APA/AIPA and actually flocculated out, would be fantastic.

Otherwise, I'll just continue with US-05 and just grin and beer it.

Goomba


----------



## super_simian

So, it looks as though it is only available in 500g bricks; will a local retailer do a re-pack for us perhaps?


----------



## Wolfy

super_simian said:


> So, it looks as though it is only available in 500g bricks; will a local retailer do a re-pack for us perhaps?


Not with the approval of the manufacturer or if they want to continue selling their products here.


----------



## Markbeer

I guess can be repacked but without a manufacturer label. AKA Craftbrewer American Ale.


----------



## super_simian

Wolfy said:


> Not with the approval of the manufacturer or if they want to continue selling their products here.


Huh? I think I'm missing something; aren't you allowed to do that? I thought it was a fairly common practice. Like with S-189.


----------



## Markbeer

Yes can be done.

Craftbrewer do it as said in my previous post.

Just can't use the manufacturer label brand or code.


----------



## Wolfy

super_simian said:


> Huh? I think I'm missing something; aren't you allowed to do that? I thought it was a fairly common practice. Like with S-189.





Markbeer said:


> Yes can be done.
> 
> Craftbrewer do it as said in my previous post.
> 
> Just can't use the manufacturer label brand or code.


This is a partial quote from an email sent (to me from Lallemand Australia Pty Ltd) when I was asking about the availability of home-brew sized quantities of their yeast here in Australia:
"_Lallemand does not approve nor endorse the pack down of our yeast, as this practice severally compromises the product integrity and product quality. This is the reason why you are no longer able to source these packed down products through companies ..._"

Lallemand produce Lalvin and Danstar yeast.
If retailers sell pack-down yeast, I would suggest it is sourced from a different company.


----------



## super_simian

I still don't properly follow - I had assumed the companies in question (Fermentis, Lallemand or whoever) didn't approve, or they would provide the yeast in smaller quantities themselves. But unless I'm missing something there is nothing stopping a retailer from re-packaging from a 500g brick *themselves*, right?


----------



## Wolfy

super_simian said:


> I still don't properly follow - I had assumed the companies in question (Fermentis, Lallemand or whoever) didn't approve, or they would provide the yeast in smaller quantities themselves. But unless I'm missing something there is nothing stopping a retailer from re-packaging from a 500g brick *themselves*, right?


What you're missing is what they're really saying: they'll not sell their product to retailers that they know (will, do or intend to) pack-down their product.

However, all that has nothing to do with if, when, or where the new yeast will be available in Australia in the usual small home-brew manufacturer packed sized yeast-packs - if they want to sell the stuff here I can't imagine it will not be supplied in the usual small manufacturer packed size at the usual outlets.


----------



## MarkBastard

Cool story bro. Back in reality, the shit happens, and will happen with this yeast too.


----------



## QldKev

Mark^Bastard said:


> Cool story bro. Back in reality, the shit happens, and will happen with this yeast too.




Hopefully sooner rather than later so we can try it out :chug:


----------



## Batz

Wolfy said:


> This is a partial quote from an email sent (to me from Lallemand Australia Pty Ltd) when I was asking about the availability of home-brew sized quantities of their yeast here in Australia:
> "_Lallemand does not approve nor endorse the pack down of our yeast, as this practice severally compromises the product integrity and product quality. This is the reason why you are no longer able to source these packed down products through companies ..._"
> 
> Lallemand produce Lalvin and Danstar yeast.
> If retailers sell pack-down yeast, I would suggest it is sourced from a different company.




I can buy a brick of yeast and repack it if I want to, that's what craftbrewer do.
You just need to re-name the yeast.

For the record I do buy repacked yeast from craftbrewer and as yet I have not have a problem and I'm happy with it.

Batz


----------



## Nick JD

Batz said:


> I can buy a brick of yeast and repack it if I want to, that's what craftbrewer do.
> You just need to re-name the yeast.
> 
> For the record I do buy repacked yeast from craftbrewer and as yet I have not have a problem and I'm happy with it.
> 
> Batz



I would assume it's repacked under sanitary conditions.


----------



## the_new_darren

Nick JD said:


> I would assume it's repacked under sanitary conditions.



Thats something I would like to know. Danstar etc use clean rooms for packaging. They do not operate breweries or HB stores.

Repackaging several different yeasts on the same equipment would be fraught with problems

tnd


----------



## Batz

Nick JD said:


> I would assume it's repacked under sanitary conditions.




So would I Nick.

Many moons ago I bought a brick of Nottingham and used it for perhaps 2 1/2 years, it was stored in a Tupperwarere type container in the fridge. When needed it just spooned some out, now I'm not saying this is good practice as it's not, but I did it when I first started using the stuff around 14 years ago and it worked fine. Way back then it was hard to buy yeast at all other than some malt-craft crap and the price was ridiculous for one off packs. 

I don't want to get into an argument over repacked yeast, if you don't like it don't buy it, simple.

Sorry for getting off topic.

Batz


----------



## Wolfy

Batz said:


> I can buy a brick of yeast and repack it if I want to, that's what craftbrewer do.
> You just need to re-name the yeast.
> 
> For the record I do buy repacked yeast from craftbrewer and as yet I have not have a problem and I'm happy with it.


I have done the same before (check the bulk buys from a year or two ago) and have purchased and used packed down (even without the name changed) yeast without any complaints or problems. It's something that gives customers a wider choice of yeast strains in quantities that home brewers need rather than the 500g blocks that are over-kill for most of us.

But that still does not change the fact that the local distributor of Danstar yeast does not allow, or sell to shops that pack-down their product - which is what the question posted earlier in this thread was about. As I said earlier, I fully expect that you'll find that the Craftbrewer products are sourced from a different company - as the yeast descriptions on their website would suggest.

Lallemand yeast - in small manufacturer packed quantities - is also available from many overseas vendors or Ebay so that is another option if they do not release this new product in small packs locally.


----------



## Batz

Wolfy said:


> I have done the same before (check the bulk buys from a year or two ago) and have purchased and used packed down (even without the name changed) yeast without any complaints or problems. It's something that gives customers a wider choice of yeast strains in quantities that home brewers need rather than the 500g blocks that are over-kill for most of us.
> 
> But that still does not change the fact that the local distributor of Danstar yeast does not allow, or sell to shops that pack-down their product - which is what the question posted earlier in this thread was about. As I said earlier, I fully expect that you'll find that the Craftbrewer products are sourced from a different company - as the yeast descriptions on their website would suggest.
> 
> Lallemand yeast - in small manufacturer packed quantities - is also available from many overseas vendors or Ebay so that is another option if they do not release this new product in small packs locally.




Fair comment Wofly, and I have bought yeast from craftbrew under the belief it was Danstar yeast and I still believe it is. I suppose only Ross can confirm this.

A few years ago I did help him repack some with another member here, that was Danstar for sure.

batz


----------



## Nick JD

Batz said:


> Fair comment Wofly, and I have bought yeast from craftbrew under the belief it was Danstar yeast and I still believe it is. I suppose only Ross can confirm this.
> 
> A few years ago I did help him repack some with another member here, that was Danstar for sure.
> 
> batz



Since I often brew very small batches (<15L) I have often split individual yeast packs into two, and have been advised against this here, even though I am reasonably paranoid while doing it (open sanatised pack, sprinkle out required amount, squeeze out air and seal), there's no way I'm doing it hermetically sealed - but I've never had an issue and will continue to use repacked yeasts (or use repacked, repacked yeasts). 

It's a pity that we can't buy say, 150g packs - especially for lager yeasts where pitching volumous amounts would be great if it were cheaper. 

Are the 500g lots much cheaper?


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

CB will sell you us05 for $98, almost a third of the price...


----------



## DUANNE

this was a reason i was given for d-47 not being availble in small packets.from what i was told by a supplier was that they got caught out repacking it and lalvin found out and refused to sell to them the yeast from then on. i still get it repacked from more beer though so not sure on the validity of the story, and it still makes a great mead!


----------



## Bizier

Nick JD said:


> S04 is an estery bugger with a lazy streak.


Let's not forget her dikey tendencies.

It sounds kind of like the WLP007 dream.


----------



## RetsamHsam

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> The descriptor on Danstar's site does say it's used commerically at "a number of breweries" (and let's face it, most businesses will exaggerate numbers slightly).



"1" is a number


----------



## malt_shovel

Nick JD said:


> I'd like a no-esters Ale yeast that flocked like a trouper. US05 is a cloudy bitch. S04 is an estery bugger with a lazy streak.
> 
> Bring it on Danstar!




I had good success with Nottingham cool (15oC or so) and it finishes out no problems, drops like a stone and clean as US-05. 

What were your experiences with it?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

malt_shovel said:


> I had good success with Nottingham cool (15oC or so) and it finishes out no problems, drops like a stone and clean as US-05.
> 
> What were your experiences with it?



Sorry to but in - I like Notts, great yeast.

My only grip with it, is that it tends to be less favourable to high hopping than US-05. Which is fine when doing English style Pale Ales, Bitters and the like - where hop flavour and aroma aren't high on the agenda.

But whacked in a APA/AIPA - it tends to strip flavour aroma, especially late kettle additions, to the point where I up the hopping rates to compensate.

But it is clean, floccs way better and works down to about 12 degrees, whilst still munching at a fair clip.

Goomba


----------



## Nick JD

malt_shovel said:


> I had good success with Nottingham cool (15oC or so) and it finishes out no problems, drops like a stone and clean as US-05.
> 
> What were your experiences with it?



I've never used it. I have no experience with UK beers and I s'pose the name has always stopped me from buying it.


----------



## Bribie G

I found Notto was excellent when I was doing partials as it really attenuates well, so the partials didn't have that syrupy LDME sweetness you can get. However I've not had any luck with it since I went full mash, for the same reasons outlined by LRG.
A couple of years ago BABBs did a brew day at Mount Tamborine brewery, each participant took home a cube of wort (sort of TTL style) and fermented it with a different yeast and presented it at a club night. IIRC the picks were 1469 and Ringwood, but I still remember the Nottingham one.


----------



## super_simian

Oh dear, I just put down a low-gravity APA with Notto; am I in for a rude shock? It'll be my first time using it. Anyway, just to bring it full circle, I really hope that either a) Danstar release this in homebrew size packages or b ) Someone (HINT HINT) starts re-packaging the big blocks. Because I want to try it.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

super_simian said:


> Oh dear, I just put down a low-gravity APA with Notto; am I in for a rude shock? It'll be my first time using it. Anyway, just to bring it full circle, I really hope that either a) Danstar release this in homebrew size packages or B) Someone (HINT HINT) starts re-packaging the big blocks. Because I want to try it.



You'll be fine, but I daresay your APA will be drier than you expect, and less hoppy than you expect. More like a dry British PA.

I've got the full fermentis spec sheet, and am noticing that k-97 is on it, yet I've not seen it on sale here.

?

Goomba


----------



## DJR

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> You'll be fine, but I daresay your APA will be drier than you expect, and less hoppy than you expect. More like a dry British PA.
> 
> I've got the full fermentis spec sheet, and am noticing that k-97 is on it, yet I've not seen it on sale here.
> 
> ?
> 
> Goomba



K-97 is a "wheat" yeast, not really a true wheat, more like an out-there Kolsch yeast. Pretty good for a belgian wit though.

it is a different beast to bry-97


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

DJR said:


> K-97 is a "wheat" yeast, not really a true wheat, more like an out-there Kolsch yeast. Pretty good for a belgian wit though.
> 
> it is a different beast to bry-97



I've been looking for a good wit yeast - I reckon WB06 would be too much (though not enough banana in my Roggenweiss).

Goomba


----------



## Nick JD

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I've been looking for a good wit yeast - I reckon WB06 would be too much (though not enough banana in my Roggenweiss).
> 
> Goomba



Belgians and German Wheats need liquid yeasts - it's just a fact of life. Anything else is "almost" as good, or complete crap. 

Unless you are a complete legend brewer (for real, or in your own head) - then disregard this.


----------



## mje1980

Nick JD said:


> Belgians and German Wheats need liquid yeasts - it's just a fact of life. Anything else is "almost" as good, or complete crap.
> 
> Unless you are a complete legend brewer (for real, or in your own head) - then disregard this.




Unlike some recent post's of yours, i completely agree with you here


----------



## [email protected]

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I've got the full fermentis spec sheet, and am noticing that k-97 is on it, yet I've not seen it on sale here.
> 
> ?
> 
> Goomba



Repacked by CB if you are looking for it.

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1012


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

abc said:


> Repacked by CB if you are looking for it.
> 
> http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1012



Sucks I have to buy a twin pack, when I don't need to.

May as well buy a wet yeast for the price, or just alter my brewing habits to not use it.

'specially considering I'm chugging away on a 7% AIPA using US05, and it's a damn good beer.

I suppose this goes back to Nick's comments - why not use a wet yeast, especially if it's the better product.

Goomba


----------



## super_simian

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Sucks I have to buy a twin pack, when I don't need to. May as well buy a wet yeast for the price, or just alter my brewing habits to not use it.


Well, you do get two goes at pitching fresh yeast for that price. At least that's how I see it.


----------



## Nick JD

mje1980 said:


> Unlike some recent post's of yours, i completely agree with you here



 :wub: :wub:


----------



## DJR

Nick JD said:


> Belgians and German Wheats need liquid yeasts - it's just a fact of life. Anything else is "almost" as good, or complete crap.
> 
> Unless you are a complete legend brewer (for real, or in your own head) - then disregard this.



True, 3944 is hard to beat for a Wit and you can always repitch some slurry or split a pack if price is an issue, only takes 1 repitch to halve the cost per batch.


----------



## seamad

OT but,
Always split wyeast packs, 1/4 into starter then 3 vials into fridge.
Had a ten month old 3944 so did two smaller steps before getting to my 2 l starter. Overnight exploded out of flask, foil off yeast everywhere shit what a mess.beware the exploding 3944.


----------



## Markbeer

K97 is an German Alt yeast. Nothing to do with wheat at all.

By mistake wheat labels were apparently put on them years ago.

Produces crystal clear ales. Top cropping, takes a while to clear but once cold conditioned yeast drops out best I have seen.

I am told most close to WYEAST 1007. The description for this yeast applies to K-97.

I just bottled a batch with it a week ago. I have used it a few times now, requires incredible patience.

Took well over 2 weeks to go from 1054 to 1014 at 15 degrees, another week to clear.



DJR said:


> K-97 is a "wheat" yeast, not really a true wheat, more like an out-there Kolsch yeast. Pretty good for a belgian wit though.
> 
> it is a different beast to bry-97


----------



## Ross

Markbeer said:


> K97 is an German Alt yeast. Nothing to do with wheat at all.
> 
> By mistake wheat labels were apparently put on them years ago.
> 
> Produces crystal clear ales. Top cropping, takes a while to clear but once cold conditioned yeast drops out best I have seen.
> 
> I am told most close to WYEAST 1007. The description for this yeast applies to K-97.
> 
> I just bottled a batch with it a week ago. I have used it a few times now, requires incredible patience.
> 
> Took well over 2 weeks to go from 1054 to 1014 at 15 degrees, another week to clear.




Spot on.... Also our yeast of choice in the brewery for making a Wit

cheers Ross


----------



## Bribie G

Markbeer said:


> K97 is an German Alt yeast. Nothing to do with wheat at all.
> 
> By mistake wheat labels were apparently put on them years ago.
> 
> Produces crystal clear ales. Top cropping, takes a while to clear but once cold conditioned yeast drops out best I have seen.
> 
> I am told most close to WYEAST 1007. The description for this yeast applies to K-97.
> 
> I just bottled a batch with it a week ago. I have used it a few times now, requires incredible patience.
> 
> Took well over 2 weeks to go from 1054 to 1014 at 15 degrees, another week to clear.



Thanks for that, I wasn't aware that K-97 was like 1007. I used the latter in a Dusseldorf Alt attempt late last year. It turned out sulphury and dirty tasting, I took the keg out and just stored it in the lagering fridge till Feburary and when I poured some (after about 2 months sitting in the keg at 3) it was nectar of the Gods, took a goonie to a club meeting and it got good reviews as well. 
I'll definitely do this brew again and try K-97 to see how that turns out.


----------



## dr K

The mystery yeast (well its not really that mysterious) is available soon in a HBS near you.
Given that my Group Membership is not "Retailers" I am unable to point you to one retailer in Canberra with whom I have a close relationship and have had for nearly four years.

K


----------



## Batz

malt_shovel said:


> I had good success with Nottingham cool (15oC or so) and it finishes out no problems, drops like a stone and clean as US-05.
> 
> What were your experiences with it?




Same same.

I even brew down to 14c and have a great result. You can't beat this yeast for an Alt, unbelievable I know, just try it at these temperatures.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Batz said:


> Same same.
> 
> I even brew down to 14c and have a great result. You can't beat this yeast for an Alt, unbelievable I know, just try it at these temperatures.


Ok what else is it good for ??
Have I been sitting here looking at the yeast and not knowing its potential ??
Nev


----------



## Muscovy_333

Nick JD said:


> S04 is an estery bugger with a lazy streak.



I seriously hate that lazy streak of which you mention!

Must give Notto a go.


----------



## davo4772

Available at Grain and Grape


----------



## Florian

david72 said:


> Available at Grain and Grape



500g for $4.50 is pretty cheap, might order a few kilos :lol:


----------



## slash22000

So did we ever figure out exactly what this yeast is?

Also, 500g for $4.50? :huh:


----------



## DU99

Looks interesting..cheaper than Safale,pop in and get some with 20% off


----------



## brettprevans

david72 said:


> Available at Grain and Grape


I guarantee u that price/pic is a screw up. No way is it 500g for $4.50. It would coat more than that to shop it here. I bet it's for a Normal size packet. False advertising.


----------



## Florian

citymorgue2 said:


> I guarantee u that price/pic is a screw up. No way is it 500g for $4.50. It would coat more than that to shop it here. I bet it's for a Normal size packet. False advertising.


Did you really think anyone would believe they would get 500g for $4.50?
Come on, we all know how much yeast generally costs.


----------



## brettprevans

Florian said:


> Did you really think anyone would believe they would get 500g for $4.50?
> Come on, we all know how much yeast generally costs.


It doesn't matter. They aren't a supermarket so it's bit 'offer to treat'. 
I personally don't care either way.
Besides if it were like package I'd be all over it. I love pacman.


----------



## Punkal

Its is quite obvious you are not going to get 1/2 KG for $4.5 and as citymorque2 said they are not a supermarket. 

I will have to put down another APA and see what it actually tastes like. The description only tells me its a easy to use quality product.


----------



## soundawake

Very interesting.... Might have to grab some and try it in Nick JD's American Amber Ale recipe, might be good!!


----------



## Markbeer

Please let us know, or anyone else who uses it how it turns out.

IE is BRY-97 better or worse then S-05.



soundawake said:


> Very interesting.... Might have to grab some and try it in Nick JD's American Amber Ale recipe, might be good!!


----------



## fcmcg

Bought some today...
Have a cube of IPA waiting on the ferment fridge....
I said to Chris that it prob wont be as crisp as US-05 and he said " how did you know ? I just read that about it" 
Bloody lucky guess  
Shall let you all know in a month , what it's like ! 
Oh...and $4.50 for a regular small pkt
F


----------



## OneEye

I went into G&G two weeks ago to pick up some grain and walked out with an IPA FWK and this new yeast from Danstar...filling up kegs for xmas! 

I rehydrated as per the instructions on their website and after 36 hours there was really no sign of fermentation yet (read:no airlock activity and no krausen)... then.... BAM!!! it went berserk and seemed to be all done on 4 or 5 days. The OG of the wort was 1.062 and my refractometer currently reads 1.026 which Beersmith tells me is a FG of 1.004!!! Granted I don't know the recipe of G&G's IPA but damn that seems a bit too low doesn't it?? I'm not complaining though, I quite like a dry finish to a big beer (which is now a bigger beer than I thought at ~7%) It does seem to have stripped a little bit of the hop flavour and bitterness though!


----------



## np1962

Moosebeer - How many packs did you use in the IPA?

I have read some reports of slow starting but I am putting these down to underpithing.
Recommended rate is 1gm/L and rehydrate for best results.
I have sold this to a few brewers since it came in a week or two ago and am awaiting reports/samples.
One who bought some is a pro brewer who was helping a beginner with his first AG brew. An Aussie IPA style brew. He is pretty anal about pitching rates and used 4 packs in a 45L batch and reported that it started well and fermented quickly. 
We await the finished product before reporting on flavour profile.
I realise 2 packs in a batch puts it in the same price range as Wyeast but convenience and ease of use is still a factor for many.

Interested to hear others opinions on this yeast as well as the dry Belle Saison yeast that is due any time.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## OneEye

Hey Nige, I didn't even bother to think about pitching rates! Being a dry yeast I just assumed it was one pack for ~20-22L. I used one pack into 18L, so I guess I really could have gone for 2 packs in the end. I'll have to try that out and see for next time!


----------



## joshuahardie

I recently tried it an my experience was different to most

I hydrated and dumped it into 27L of Scottish 60 Shilling. 
OG was 1036 fermentation was set at 18 degrees.

It took a solid 9 days to drop 27 gravity points to 1009
The yeast fell out of suspension rapidly when cold conditioned and formed a compact cake. The resulting beer was very clear without the used of any clarifing agents.

I found in this instance that the beer produced was very malt forward, and the hops were muted or at best very subtle.
Of course that could just be a reflection on the recipe.

It was pretty falvour neutral.


----------



## Punkal

I have a few packets of BRY-98 and was thinking of putting this down (or something similar depending on LHBs grain supply) on Thursday.

Please let me know what you think. Ripoff of DrSmurto's Golden Ale with more late hops (using hops I have on hand).

Recipe: Rolling Armadillo APA
Brewer: Punkalflufen
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (??.??) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 33.88 l
Post Boil Volume: 25.82 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 19.30 l
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 15.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 76.8 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name  Type # %/IBU 
3.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 60.0 % 
0.85 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 2 17.0 % 
0.85 kg Wheat Malt (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 17.0 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 4 6.0 % 
15.00 g Amarillo Gold 10.1% [10.10 %] - Boil 45. Hop 5 16.3 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
20.00 g Cascade 6.2% [6.20 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 7.2 IBUs 
15.00 g Amarillo Gold 10.1% [10.10 %] - Boil 15. Hop 8 8.8 IBUs 
20.00 g Amarillo Gold 10.1% [10.10 %] - Boil 0.0 Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Cascade 6.2% [6.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
2.0 pkg American West Coast Yeast (LALLEMAND #BR Yeast 11 - 
20.00 g Cascade 6.2% [6.20 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temper Step Time 
Saccharification Add 36.94 l of water at 70.8 C 67.4 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add -0.00 l of water and heat to 7 77.0 C 10 min


----------



## np1962

I posted the following on the local forum this afternoon. 
Affiliation noted- I do sell the yeast, I also sell US-05 and happy to sell either one so not biased to one or the other.
Beer was pretty close to Ross's Summer Ale recipe from the db.

Kegged the Summer Ale and going through a few while brewing and packing orders today.
Finished right on expected SG of 1.009.
Kegged straight from crash cilling in primary fermenter.
Not bright by any means but only in the keg for a few hours. Will have to see how it clears over the next few days.
As Kieren has said, this yeast hung around on top of the beer and didn't drop until chilled although the beer underneath was quite clear.
Can't say I notice a lack of malt, Maris Otter is definitely there and mouthfeel is pretty good.
Bitterness as expected from straight NS. Flavour there but only 20 grams at 20 so could use more maybe.
NS aroma is definitely there even though this beer was no chilled.
My verdict..
As a dry yeast this did the job and I won't hesitate to use it again.
Clearer than US05 in the same beer, hops unaffected.
'Clean' no real esters, much like US05
I'll use this again.

One thing to be aware of though, it is slow to show visible signs of fermentation so if you are of a nervous disposition may give you some issues. From hydro tests though I can say this was going before krausen formed on the surface. 
I gladwrap so can't tell you if it would make your airlock bubble.

Cheers
Nige


----------



## Spiesy

was going to buy this from Dave @ Greensborough today as I noticed it in his fridge, but thought I'd read up on it first... will give it a go over US05 on my next APA.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip

Anyone else notice how dark this is compared to US05? Kinda like milo.





I am sure it means nothing, but seemed odd to me.


----------



## Yob

feeback from those that have used this? I picked up a packet of it the other day for my next IPA

Cheers


----------



## WarmBeer

Used BRY-97 in a Black IPA I just kegged.

I had failed to read up it was a slow starter, so panicked after no obvious fermentation indications within 36 hours, and pitched a US-05 (dry) on top. This may have skewed results.

The beer is clean, hoppy, and *bright* within 24 hours in the keg! I did cold-crash for 5 days, and gelatine, but usually with US-05 as the only yeast, I find it takes a couple of weeks to drop clear in the keg.

Will definitely be using this yeast again in an A/I PA.


----------



## slash22000

Is it true it needs a 1g/L inoculation rate? I've read the data file and it does say 100g/100L = blahblah but doesn't actually specifically say the recommended pitching rate, nor does it list recommended temperatures (aside from "over 17ºC").


----------



## Yob

Just rehydrating this yeast atm and the data sheet says "no need to aerate the wort" seems a. Bit odd.. Don't think I can bring myself to just pitch without a solid whisk thrashing... Can't use the air pump atm, power outage... Grrr, wanted to brew today as well..


----------



## fcmcg

I've used it a couple of times...I like it.. Dry and crisp...and dropped out clean
I will mention that the pkt does say 1g /1L ..so I used two in a batch


----------



## Yob

Even US05 states those pitching rates if I remember correctly, will 
make sure to give another whisk in a few hours and before I go to bed tonight.

Cheers


----------



## benno1973

I really like this yeast, nice and clean, drops pretty clear. Would love to do a side-by-side with US05.


----------



## Lecterfan

I'm using this for the first time today. I still aerate even when using dried yeast although there is a cornucopia of past threads that discusses this. Glad to read it is dry and crisp... I hope it is kind to hop profiles - I just crammed all of this years crop (dried) into the one batch.


----------



## Yob

Have you allowed for losses to the hops mate? That looks to be a metric feckload of hops!! 

Please save me a bottle


----------



## Yob

WarmBeer said:


> I had failed to read up it was a slow starter.


Ive had similar results mate, the Data Sheet says it's a quick starter but thats not what I (and you) found.. rehydrated by the book and it took a good 24-36hrs I rekon but then kicked off really well, Id say medium volcanic, hasnt quite reached the gladwrap but only just. I had a look last night and was starting to drop back. So time for a reading and to dry hop that mother, not super fast like other yeasts Ive used but still looking forward to it.. My first Citra brew for the Year :icon_drool2:


----------



## bum

Yeah, I've just used it for the first time and after rehydrating as per manufacturer's instructions I also got a 36hr-ish lag period. Went to bed one night wondering if it was stuffed and woke up to see over 4L of krausen. Krausen refused to drop for maybe a week then just disappeared.


----------



## Yob

good to know the 3 of us had similar results... does shoot a small hole in the manuf. blurb though, still if the results are good, and who knows, it may be faster on the 2 time round both in ferment and kick off.. will soon see.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## doon

Is anybody making starters with this yeast? Does it improve lag time? Got a starter on stir plate at the moment will see how it goes


----------



## bum

Starters aren't necessary for dry yeasts, as far as I understand it anyway.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Rehydated & pitched into a fake schwarzbier on Tuesday morning, set fridge to 16.5deg, took 48hrs to show signs of life. Now on day 4 and roaring along with a 2 inch krausen. Will report back with a taster. 






Edited to rotate pic


----------



## Yob

Im actually a bit worried about my brew.. I (stupidly) threw it on the wrong brew, thought the cube I put in was my 1045 APA but in fact it was my 1068 AIPA...

:blink: I only realised yesterday when I went to take a reading and dry hop and the SG was 1036... lol (subsequently looked at the brewing sheet on the fridge)

underpitch? quite possibly... being 5-6 days since I pitched, Im tempted to see how it goes.


----------



## CA Parent

Hey Yob,

That's not like you to make a mix-up like that. A little too much heavily hop ale while brewing, maybe?


----------



## Yob

The IPA in Keg one is quite delicious.. the APA in Keg 2 is really starting to taste pretty damn fine too.. you can see my problem... :lol: 

now theres a thiught... I wonder how keg 3 is doing h34r:


----------



## bum

Can't play favorites, Yob.


----------



## Yob

An update on the above, its been a slow journey but can't really blame the yeast, took a sample last night hand its down to 1012, it did slow around 1020 so I fed it 75g of dex and that seemed to help. Brew has been double dry hopped and is, as far as I'm concerned, sensational. 

Havnt worked it out yet but 1068 to 1012 from a single pack is IMO pretty good, can't detect anything out of place so will definitely use this one again.

Cheers.


----------



## GuyQLD

I've used this in two batches now, the first one I experienced much the same as everyone else - long lag times. Second batch I overpitched somewhat (two packs) into a 1.060 wort (was worried that one might be a bit under and I don't tend to rehydrate... slack I know). I also got the slotted spoon out on batch 2 at the 12 hour mark and gave it a good thrashing. 

Second batch had significantly reduced lag time (The 24 hour mark had significant krausen) and within 60 hours it looks like it's on the home stretch. Already came out of the airlock this morning and is starting to calm down.

Perhaps a single packet isn't enough for this yeast? Although the first beer was still pretty reasonable.

The second batch is performing much more in line with the data in here

http://www.danstaryeast.com/sites/default/files/tds-bry-97-american-west-coast-yeast-english.pdf

so I suspect optimal performance may actually require the 1g/l stated on the pack


----------



## Yob

Withstanding the lag time, I've found this yeast to be everything it's credited to be. Second use rinsed yeast has not displayed the lag either.. Unfortunately I won't be able to take this batch further as I've thrown that onto a 1090 wort, now down to 1020.

I for one, will be interested in getting this yeast into a routine, I think it has great potential


----------



## stakka82

Just drinking my first batch with this yeast now. Not a great sample size but initial impressions seem to be less emphasis on the hops and more emphasis on the malt vs US-05. Also definately flocks better. Lag was almost 24 hours with a single pack on 15 litres of 1044 wort.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I've used it 1/2 a dozen times now, twice from the packet, and the rest re-pitched 1/2 a cup of slurry (I know, shoot me yeast police). Anyway I think its brilliant. With the re-pitches I've consistently got 1 week turn around from urn to keg and it drops clear very quickly.


----------



## stakka82

Yeah I went 1 week grain to brain also, was a bit worried with the slow start but it's drinking brilliantly so no issues. Seems very clean also.


----------



## keifer33

Can't really fault this yeas, clean and drops out quickly unlike US05.


----------



## 431neb

Thanks Liam_S' . Wanted another look because it made me laugh. It would fit right in on that other thread too. 

I find it interesting but I'm still part of the jam jar of trub brigade (Because SAFLager is so valuable.  I forgot to buy yeast). Some day I'll straighten up and fly right.


----------



## doon

i found with second use of this the krausen hung around until i upped temp for d rest. It had been in fermenter for over a week before d rest.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

what temp did you cook it at?


----------



## doon

was at 18 deg


----------



## 431neb

I'm using BRY-97 for the first time and I just wanted to confirm what many have already said on this thread.

I hydrated 1 pack for 23 litres of what is essentially a DSGA. I usually use US05 so keep in mind that I'm used to how that works. The BRY-97 in comparison was slow to start, but eventually threw a slightly larger krausen that has persisted for longer than US05. The job isn't done yet and I think I'm sitting on about day 10. I do have it at ambient temps in Melbourne with a little help from the heat band (manually controlled) . It hasn't dropped below 14 or been above 19. Aeration was the drop from the keg and that was all.

Temp control takes some of the validity of my findings away I guess but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## 431neb

Update to above post. Kegged that brew and it is amazing. No dramas at all. 

I am a little confused by the way this one works though. Yep , she's a slow starter but I currently have one that seems to have stalled. Same big arse starter split between two different brews and both have stalled. 

I top cropped the awesome brew I mentioned before and it had some Vegemite-esque crud stuck to the side of the fermenter where the krausen was. That's what I cultured up and washed and made starters from. 

As a budding member (bad pun sorry) of the "Yeast Police"* I guess I am making a very Maxwell Smart contribution (Austin powers for anyone born after 1985 or so) .

I suppose I have somehow isolated some variety of bry-97 that is even weirder than it's parent. 

Actually , I have no idea. Fun working it out though.

Thought I would update as there is a new BRY-97 thread that might lead here.

* LiamSnorkel's very amusing nomenclature.


----------



## Nick JD

So it's not just Danstar's version of US05?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Nope. Main point of difference is how quickly it drops clear in the keg. Days instead of weeks.


----------



## 431neb

Update on my experience with BRY-97 .

The above experiment was very Maxwell Smart as I predicted and the krud (sorry to confuse everyone with technical terms ) I harvested and cultured up for some starters resulted in me isolating a strain of BRY-97 that must be the worst flocculator ever. 

I used it in an amber ale and it made OK beer - despite a flamboyant grain bill. Cloudy as a bastard - almost as cloudy as the weather. I put one in a Corona bottle for a closer look.





Shit photo, sorry.


So, long story short - BRY-97 helped me make the best beer I have ever made and then the worst BIAB I have ever made. I'll not give it the title of the worst beer I ever made as there is a myriad of contenders for that title. 

Was an interesting experiment. I'll not take that particular shortcut again.

FOr those that wonder why I am making starters of a dry yeast, it's purely for the convenience of having a few jars of viable yeast ready to rock in the fridge as I am prone to forgetting yeast. That and I am a total N00B and I'm enjoying making mistakes.


----------



## pk.sax

Been about two weeks, or more actually!

For the first one and a half weeksish, this was in a turned off chestie, outside int he Canberra cold. However, it krausened and went through the airlock.

Since then, the chestie has been converted into a kegerator and the carboy is now in my room, enjoying nightly 18s and 13s by day. That's a pretty much 12/12 split considering the days I've been working.

Anyway, it's still fizzing away  bastard wont stop.
The brew was a massively hoppy beer that is still milky as hell. I've been hoping this finishes but it is still going, the airlock bloops n all!


----------



## jphowman

431neb said:


> Update to above post. Kegged that brew and it is amazing. No dramas at all.
> 
> I am a little confused by the way this one works though. Yep , she's a slow starter but I currently have one that seems to have stalled. Same big arse starter split between two different brews and both have stalled.
> 
> I top cropped the awesome brew I mentioned before and it had some Vegemite-esque crud stuck to the side of the fermenter where the krausen was. That's what I cultured up and washed and made starters from.
> 
> As a budding member (bad pun sorry) of the "Yeast Police"* I guess I am making a very Maxwell Smart contribution (Austin powers for anyone born after 1985 or so) .
> 
> I suppose I have somehow isolated some variety of bry-97 that is even weirder than it's parent.
> 
> Actually , I have no idea. Fun working it out though.
> 
> Thought I would update as there is a new BRY-97 thread that might lead here.
> 
> * LiamSnorkel's very amusing nomenclature.


Did you culture the crud stuck to the side of the fermentor? I was under the impression that this was just a bunch of protein and other nastiness that is coming out of solution during the ferment.

Top cropping involves scooping some of the yellowy/brown foam (kraeusen) off the top of the vigorously fermenting beer.


----------



## 431neb

franks said:


> Did you culture the crud stuck to the side of the fermentor? I was under the impression that this was just a bunch of protein and other nastiness that is coming out of solution during the ferment.
> 
> Top cropping involves scooping some of the yellowy/brown foam (kraeusen) off the top of the vigorously fermenting beer.


Yes I did franks. I dunno what that shit it is but I know that the beer it made tastes awesome but doesn't flocculate. One of the mistakes I won't have to repeat to remember. 

Ever do something even though you knew it was all wrong? That was me.


----------



## pk.sax

It's taking absolutely bloody long but refuses to quit.

This is, I dunno, week 3?! The bubbles haven't stopped and it's steady but **** me, I'm thirsty!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Haha. It's a steamroller above 18deg. 
I don't suppose you have a way of warming it up to finish it off? Hot water bottle under a sleeping bag?


----------



## Ross

practicalfool said:


> It's taking absolutely bloody long but refuses to quit.
> 
> This is, I dunno, week 3?! The bubbles haven't stopped and it's steady but **** me, I'm thirsty!


Ignore the bubbling, if the gravity is steady & it's been fermenting at 17c+ for 3 weeks, she's long finished....


----------



## pk.sax

Oh boy, not 17+ constantly but she's been having nightly 18s and daytime probably 14-15s. I suppose I could just hook up the belt for two days and make it quit or thereabouts!

I did step mash it, 50ish then 66-68ish then back to 62ish, then ramped to mash out and boil, unsuitable equipment and biab just made it all a bit inexact but I reckon I did leave it some heavier sugars to munch for the hoppy goodness in there  btw Ross, this is the last batch of grain and hops I got bagged from you before I moved.

Thanks for the heads up, I'll test it tomorrow when I shall return from the sweatshop I attend by choice (yea right).


----------



## pk.sax

That's how much it's fizzing away!!! Plan for later tonight.


----------

